# soldering iron



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I do a fair bit of guitar wiring (hobbyist, not pro) and am looking for a decent soldering iron. What are folks using?...specifically what is a good wattage to use for the fine wiring connections on guitars. 

cheers


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought a Hakko FX-888D from B&E for around $100. Variable heat. Works well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got one of these. Tenma 21-7945, adjustable 50 watt, 100F to 800F and only about $50. 
$29.99 in the US
Works great


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a sign.

The gods are telling me to stop being lazy.

I just ordered one off of amazon.com for $30 + $12 shipping to my folks in Ohio.

Amazon.ca wanted $90. I keep forgetting how much further the US is from China than we are...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the next step up in the food chain Tenma 21-1590. Adds a digital temperature readout. $89 in the US, about $120 in Canada.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the first one you mentioned.

I supposed I could use my infrared thermometer to get the temp at the tip of the iron?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I got the first one you mentioned.
> 
> I supposed I could use my infrared thermometer to get the temp at the tip of the iron?


that would work! I've just got the cheap one and it's done lots of guitar electrics, and built about 6 amps without a problem. I must have at least 100 hours (turned on time) on it, if not 200 hours.
The only thing it struggles with is soldering the brass Fender grounding plates right to the chassis. it doesn't have quit enough balls for that. I'm very happy with mine. It's about 6 or 7 years old


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> that would work! I've just got the cheap one and it's done lots of guitar electrics, and built about 6 amps without a problem. I must have at least 100 hours (turned on time) on it, if not 200 hours.
> The only thing it struggles with is soldering the brass Fender grounding plates right to the chassis. it doesn't have quit enough balls for that. I'm very happy with mine. It's about 6 or 7 years old


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Soldering guns - the kind that look like guns, with that thick bent-wire tip - are useful for working on amplifiers, because they gain and lose heat quickly, and can distribute enough heat to the sorts of surfaces that interfere with efficient soldering (because the _surface itself_ acts as a heatsink).

That said, they are _wholely unsuited _to working on guitars or effects.

Because so many deivices these days are Rohs-compliant, they use the sort of solder that requires higher heat. Where through-hole components are used, you might need up to 40-50W to achieve efficient soldering/unsoldering, but less will be needed for working with SMDs. At the same time, higher heat is generally needed for working with those portions of circuits that, like the brass grounding plates referred by Lincoln, can easily dissipate heat as fast as you apply it. Remember, the key to good soldering is that as much of the heat as possible finds its way to the solder, rather than the components or any other surface. If the components or other surfaces can bail the heat out as fast as you can deliver it, then you'll not only risk cold solder joints, but will also risk damage to the components or surface you're soldering to because the heat has to be applied longer. Slow soldering is likely one of the major sources of stompswitch failure, IMO.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Big fan of the Weller WES51. Remember to order the really slim point tips!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> That's good to know. Thanks.


my soldering station just died. I should have known better than to "brag" about how good it was. :sSig_DOH:



:frown-new:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> my soldering station just died. I should have known better than to "brag" about how good it was. :sSig_DOH:
> 
> 
> 
> :frown-new:


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Ah well, send me your address., and we'll just share mine. I have an account with UPS.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Ah well, send me your address., and we'll just share mine. I have an account with UPS.


too funny.....oh well, at least you can count on your new soldering station about for 7 years and a couple hundred hours. After that all bets are off.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> too funny.....oh well, at least you can count on your new soldering station about for 7 years and a couple hundred hours. After that all bets are off.


No worries. In about 7 years they'll probably have a soldering app or something. I'll just use that.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> No worries. In about 7 years they'll probably have a soldering app or something. I'll just use that.


I just ordered another one. You don't have to share yours with me now. But thanks for the offer


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

I use an Edsyn 951sx
http://www.howardelectronics.com/edsyn/951sx.html

I opted against the Hakko 688d because I have heard stories of people inadvertently changing the calibration settings by being in the wrong temp menu.
The Edsyn is also a higher wattage, making it good for humbucker covers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MReilander said:


> I use an Edsyn 951sx
> http://www.howardelectronics.com/edsyn/951sx.html
> 
> I opted against the Hakko 688d because I have heard stories of people inadvertently changing the calibration settings by being in the wrong temp menu.
> The Edsyn is also a higher wattage, making it good for humbucker covers.


Very sophisticated looking station!

What is the minimum wattage you would consider needed to do humbucker covers with reasonable ease?

I have a 45 watt station and I'm a bit reluctant to try it for fear of it not being enough. 

I also have one that looks a bit like this and works...but the tip would be brutal to work with...LOL









Cheers

Dave


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

greco said:


> Very sophisticated looking station!
> 
> What is the minimum wattage you would consider needed to do humbucker covers with reasonable ease?
> 
> ...


The Edsyn is 95 watts, and it needs to be at max for the covers. The problem with covers and baseplates is that they dissipate heat so quickly. I use a spade tip for the covers. Tin the tip, wedge the tip between the cover and base and allow a couple seconds for the metal to heat, apply solder in the crevice near the tip (not on the tip) and remove tip while keeping the covers side pressed against the baseplate. 

If the cover is chrome plated, you will have to file the plating off where you plan to solder. Nickel plated covers are not an issue.

PS, my local electronics store has the Edsyn on special for $110 on a fairly regular basis... I would imagine a similar special can be found at other dealers across Canada.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MReilander said:


> *The Edsyn is 95 watts, and it needs to be at max for the covers.* The problem with covers and baseplates is that they dissipate heat so quickly. I use a spade tip for the covers. Tin the tip, wedge the tip between the cover and base and allow a couple seconds for the metal to heat, apply solder in the crevice near the tip (not on the tip) and remove tip while keeping the covers side pressed against the baseplate.
> 
> If the cover is chrome plated, you will have to file the plating off where you plan to solder. Nickel plated covers are not an issue.
> 
> PS, my local electronics store has the Edsyn on special for $110 on a fairly regular basis... I would imagine a similar special can be found at other dealers across Canada.


Thanks for all the information...much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

best bang for your buck with variable temp and quiet S C R.
NexxTech DSL-060 60W Soldering Iron with Variable Wattage | Soldering tools & supplies | Ratings & Reviews | TheSource.ca 
I bought one of these a few years back as a spare for on the road repairs. 
I spent a couple more bucks and got the extended warranty.
These days I have one running all day long on the bench. 
I've fried a couple in the past 3 years, I just take it back and they hand u a new one.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> Big fan of the Weller WES51. Remember to order the really slim point tips!


This is the one I have too, works great!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

MReilander said:


> The Edsyn is 95 watts, and it needs to be at max for the covers. The problem with covers and baseplates is that they dissipate heat so quickly. *I use a spade tip for the covers.* Tin the tip, wedge the tip between the cover and base and allow a couple seconds for the metal to heat, apply solder in the crevice near the tip (not on the tip) and remove tip while keeping the covers side pressed against the baseplate.
> 
> If the cover is chrome plated, you will have to file the plating off where you plan to solder. Nickel plated covers are not an issue.
> 
> PS, my local electronics store has the Edsyn on special for $110 on a fairly regular basis... I would imagine a similar special can be found at other dealers across Canada.


Same with grounds on the back of pots, and any other large surface. A fine tip is necessary for fine work, but if you want to transfer enough heat quickly to something large, you need a big tip. Takes longer to heat up, but transfers heat quickly to the area being soldered. 

I keep two irons hot (big and small) if I'm changing out pick-ups. One if I'm just doing fine work. You can change the tips in most irons - you just have to (or not?) wait for it to cool down between swaps.


----------

